
Drew Houston of Dropbox (YC S07) MIT Commencement address - llambda
http://blog.ycombinator.com/drew-houston-of-dropbox-yc-s07-mit-commencement-address
======
melonakos
I blogged my thoughts on the speech last night:
[http://notonlyluck.com/2013/06/07/doers-run-circles-
around-b...](http://notonlyluck.com/2013/06/07/doers-run-circles-around-box-
checkers&#x2F);

